# Trigano Tribute Waste water tank - lack of ground clearance?



## 110198 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking to buy a 2004 Trigano Tribute on Fiat base. The one (and only) thing that concerns me with this lovely vehicle is the apparent lack of ground clearance by the waste tank which hangs just in front of the rear axle and well below the rear axle height. Anyone had any problems with "bottoming out" on the waste tank?....... and is there an "easy fix" - like, maybe, fitting a slimmer tank?...... Cause for concern as the vehicle (if purchased) will be traversing unmade roads periodically (ie, forestry commission tracks) It looks as if it would be low enough to cause problems with speed ramps too?
Any advice on forum or by pm would be much appreciated. Thanks. Iain.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Iain, don't worry about the waste tank, we have only touched down once, but we were fully laden and it was a rather extreme incline onto a main road. 
If you were looking to purchase a Tribute, ours is a 2006 model in silver, with 1 year warranty left, cracking vehicle, we just might be persuaded to part with it, we're after a coachbuilt, cheers, Paul.
07789 122829


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We had an 05 plate Trigano..
Clocked up somewhere near 12k in around 14 months... 
Never once had a problem, I agree it does look low and on a few occassions I have just got out to have a look and make sure but never an issue.. As long as you are aware of it...
Highly rate the Trigano, excellant bit of kit for the money.. just needs better foam in the cushions. I did a review on here somewhere not sure if it's still listed..


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Trigano Tribute Waste water tank - lack of ground cleara*



Electric-iain said:


> Looking to buy a 2004 Trigano Tribute on Fiat base. The one (and only) thing that concerns me with this lovely vehicle is the apparent lack of ground clearance by the waste tank which hangs just in front of the rear axle and well below the rear axle height. Anyone had any problems with "bottoming out" on the waste tank?....... and is there an "easy fix" - like, maybe, fitting a slimmer tank?...... Cause for concern as the vehicle (if purchased) will be traversing unmade roads periodically (ie, forestry commission tracks) It looks as if it would be low enough to cause problems with speed ramps too?
> Any advice on forum or by pm would be much appreciated. Thanks. Iain.


Hi Iain,

We used to own a 2004 (54) tribute and we never experienced any problems at all, we regularly visited outdoor shows/steam rallies etc some with very uneven ground but as I say, we never had a problem. Good luck in your search.
Dawn.


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Iain,

We used our 06 Tribute extensively late summer and Autumn last year and had no problems. We stayed on a particulary bumpy field at a CL at Ross on Wye and managed to avoid any scrapes. Just had to be sensible about which parts of the field to drive on.

Hope you find your Tribute, they really are excellent.  

Stimpy


----------



## 110198 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks - it would seem that my worries are probably unfounded! 8) - and although I've seen reports of both good and problems with the vehicle, it certainly appears that a Tribute owner is a happy owner - so I'm happy in my choice of next vehicle :lol: 
Now then - all I've gotta do is find someone to actually sell me one! .... been let down TWICE this week now


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Electric-iain said:


> Thanks for the replies folks - it would seem that my worries are probably unfounded! 8) - and although I've seen reports of both good and problems with the vehicle, it certainly appears that a Tribute owner is a happy owner - so I'm happy in my choice of next vehicle :lol:
> Now then - all I've gotta do is find someone to actually sell me one! .... been let down TWICE this week now   [/quote
> 
> Hi Iain, I know there is one on Campbells Caravans/ Motorhomes website, stock no: 500618 2004 23k miles. £22,995. Website says it is at their Kirkham Branch. If you get in touch with them ask for Jodie, he will help you.
> Regards, Dawn.


----------



## 110198 (Feb 26, 2008)

<I know there is one on Campbells Caravans/ Motorhomes website, stock no: 500618 2004 23k miles. £22,995. Website says it is at their Kirkham Branch>

Thanks Dawn ........... I've actually seen that one :roll:


----------

